# fucking lorry and kids on bridge



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...I was driving on the A14 this evening overtaking a lorry at about 90 when the motherfucker decided to swerve in front of me!!  

I hit the brakes very hard to avoid him...and it was a very close call...only a couple of feet!!

Don't you just hate motherfucking lorries!! I am wondering if he was doing it on purpose...or if he just fell asleep.

Earlier on, on the A12 kids were doing the wanking wave to me from above a bridge. I guess better that than having stones thrown at my car!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

do you know them ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ouch !!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Know who? The kids? No.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Lorry drivers love to wave the trailer at kids who wave at them. You were just not going fast enough to get by him.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stones! Your lucky it was not a brick mate this could have killed you  !


----------

